# Xtreme Tren?



## JJ286 (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone tried this yet, A couple of my friends have taken it and gotten excellent results. Just trying to get a little more feedback.


----------



## NordicNacho (Aug 21, 2007)

heard its a hundred dollars which is way to much no matter what it does.


----------



## JJ286 (Aug 21, 2007)

there is another clone they paid about 39 bucks for. not the $100 one


----------



## workinhard08 (Aug 21, 2007)

ok im a newbie around here, but what is xtreme tren? what type of supliment? im looking for a change...im on no xplode...?


----------



## NordicNacho (Aug 22, 2007)

get back to us when you turn 21 till then stck to the creatine


----------



## 2ndpassion (Aug 29, 2007)

How old are you? This is an extremely powerful product that should not be used by anyone under 21.


----------



## BiggT (Sep 2, 2007)

Tren Xtreme is not $100, its 60-70 tops. And yes it works excellent, for me i stacked it with Mass Xtreme and i had incredible gains. Check out the post titled "Best Stack" i talked a little bit about my results.

That was the prohormone stack i started with, now however im using more hardcore prohormones, but Mass and Tren are GREAT to start with.

p.s. dont listen to people saying you are too young to use prohormones, unless u r under 16. you think pro bodybuilders waited till they were 24 (which is when your hormone lvls even out) to take PH's? i dont think so. to me gains are more important.


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2007)

I am using Tren Xtreme right now and it is working great.  I have used it for about 1 week,so starting with today's workout I decided to add in one superdrol pill(10mg.) to the 3 Tren Xtreme(30mg.) pills that I am currently taking per day.  The Tren Xtreme is definately putting on dry weight in comparison to the superdrol.  I reccomend it.  Plus, it is not methylated so it is not AS harsh on the liver.  I hope it works out great for you of you decide to take it.  Ooh, by the way.  I have gained 6 pounds in 6 days so far.  But, I react with crazy gains to these products almost every time.


----------



## NordicNacho (Sep 5, 2007)

BiggT said:


> Tren Xtreme is not $100, its 60-70 tops. And yes it works excellent, for me i stacked it with Mass Xtreme and i had incredible gains. Check out the post titled "Best Stack" i talked a little bit about my results.
> 
> That was the prohormone stack i started with, now however im using more hardcore prohormones, but Mass and Tren are GREAT to start with.
> 
> p.s. dont listen to people saying you are too young to use prohormones, unless u r under 16. you think pro bodybuilders waited till they were 24 (which is when your hormone lvls even out) to take PH's? i dont think so. to me gains are more important.



  Your a dumb FUCK


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2007)

Tren Xtreme is 60-70 dollars tops, and yes it works excellent.  But, though I do not think that there should be a concrete age to be able to begin using PH's because all people are different, I do think that 21 is generally the EARLIEST age to begin.  PH's are really dangerous whether you know how to use them or not sometimes.  It is a chance a lot of people take.


----------



## BiggT (Sep 7, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Your a dumb FUCK




problem?


----------



## fireball (Sep 11, 2007)

so is this a banned ph?  if not where do i get it?


----------



## musclemilk40 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Halo-tren from bcs labs*

I've gotten really good feedback from Halo tren from BCS labs.  Reasonable price as well $39.95


----------



## NordicNacho (Sep 12, 2007)

google it negro


----------



## BiggT (Sep 26, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> google it negro




i hope your not telling me to google it because if you actually GO to a good nutrition shop they sell tren for 60-70bucks. 

FUCK YOU


----------



## El torro en ti (Oct 29, 2007)

Try trenadrol( kilo sports) 35 bucks . Ive put on 3 pounds in two weeks. With a good diet. Solid gains.


----------



## Mags (Nov 5, 2007)

*Kids today*



BiggT said:


> Tren Xtreme is not $100, its 60-70 tops. And yes it works excellent, for me i stacked it with Mass Xtreme and i had incredible gains. Check out the post titled "Best Stack" i talked a little bit about my results.
> 
> That was the prohormone stack i started with, now however im using more hardcore prohormones, but Mass and Tren are GREAT to start with.
> 
> p.s. dont listen to people saying you are too young to use prohormones, unless u r under 16. you think pro bodybuilders waited till they were 24 (which is when your hormone lvls even out) to take PH's? i dont think so. to me gains are more important.


 


So that's the secret of how to become a pro-bodybuilder - get on the drugs at 12, be big by 20 and then be dead at 40. Let's see if the likes of Jay and Ronnie (or any of the guys who have less financial stability/back-up to rely on) are still about in their 60s or 70s because of using far too much stuff, far too early. I specifically liked your comment of "to me gains are more important". More important than what? Your health? Being alive? Don't be a dick. There's plenty of shit to screw over your health in this life, let alone your own carelessness, ignorance and lack or patience.

Just listen to these guys, they're more experienced and knowledgeable than you - they know what they're talking about. 

And do you really think they'd make up reasons for you to not take these compounds if they weren't really harmful? It's not as if they are thinking 'damn this kid may get bigger than me on this stuff. I know, I'll sabotage his efforts by telling him not to take anything for about ten years. Then I'll be the top-dog, alpha-male of muscle for a few more years'. Get over it. 

They're helping you because they don't want to read in the paper about some kid who has melted his organs due to using such evil drugs that are plaguing the country - or turning on the TV to see he's shot-up an entire classroom, due to bullying of him being short, thanks to the stunted growth from 'steroid' abuse. Basically, kids like you give prohormones and Steroids - even bodybuilding - a bad name, and we don't need even more people jumping on the 'steroids are to blame for everything from Iraq to Global warming' bandwagon. 

Also, they don't want you to hurt yourself. Pretty decent of them really, considering you're a complete stranger, and a naive, arrogant scrotum. 
Train hard, eat well, sleep as much as possible - and even use the odd supplement like creatine etc to help you on your way from time to time - but don't use prohormones or gear until at least 21. You're only messing with your health and - what seems much more important to you - your potential if you do.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 11, 2007)

People still take pro horomones?


lol



Anyone paying 60 bucks for anything other than anaboic steroids is getting severely ripped off.


----------



## Lukas1878 (Nov 12, 2007)

Discussion gets sometimes funny


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Dec 29, 2007)

Xtreme Tren-X 90 Caps

    * Same ingredient but 1/2 the price of  ACL TREN Xtreme 90 Caps
    * Fast acting capsules

    * Two molecules away from potent Trenbolone +

    * 19-Norandrosta 4,9 diene- 3,17 dione is a progestin +

    * No DHT conversion or related hair loss or acne +

    * No estrogen conversion or related gyno or bloating +

    * Works directly at receptor level, no conversion needed +

    * Incredible muscle pump +

    * JUST FOR men looking to be bigger, leaner, harder, and stronger +

    * Use with proper nutrition and exercise
    *
    * XTREME TREN is a potent legal alternative to prohormones.
    *
    * Part of the progestin family of compounds, XTREME TREN does not convert to estrogen or DHT, so there is no bloating or gyno.
    *
    * Combine the use of XTREME TREN with intense workouts and a strict nutrition program and you will notice the difference, and so will everyone else!
    * As a dietary supplement take 1 to 3 capsules at regular intervals daily with food. Do Not exceed 6 capsules per day. Take for a maximum of 6 to 8 weeks , then stop for at least 4 weeks before starting again. 

Nutrition Facts:

Serving Size: 1-3 Serving Per Container: 90

 Amount Per Serving Estra-4,9-diene-3, 17-dione 30mg
Ingredients:

Maltodextrin,silicone dioxide and gelatine
Directions:

Take 1 to 3 capsules at regular intervals daily with food. Do not exceed 6 capsules per day. Take for a maximum of 6 to 8 weeks, then stop for at least 4 weeks before starting again.


----------



## evanps (Dec 29, 2007)

BiggT said:


> p.s. dont listen to people saying you are too young to use prohormones, unless u r under 16. you think pro bodybuilders waited till they were 24 (which is when your hormone lvls even out) to take PH's? i dont think so. to me gains are more important.



Stupidest shit I've ever heard in my life. It's not uncommon for men to be 25 yrs of age before epiphyseal plates close. Taking a prohormone before you're at least 21 is an excellent way to seal these off and increase your chances of bone cancers by a huge percentage. Ever seen Samuel L Jackson in Unbreakable? bone cancer's a lot like that. If any one insists on taking advice from this horse's ass then just go by a rope and hang yourself, it'll be cheaper and you'll have similar results.


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2008)

Using Tren Extrem right now..Have only been taking it for 3 days, so I can not really comment on it, YET....I have taken PH in the past (1-ad) and had great results..Do you think taking 5 tabs a day instead of the three thats recommended will increase results? It says on the label to take 1-3 tabs a day, but not to exceed 6 a day...


----------



## biggfly (Mar 10, 2008)

*tren*

I just finished a cycle of Tren-Xtreme by ACL and stacked it with the same brand AH-89(its a leaner,cutting,hardening supp). Followed it with the Estro- they make and Livr-Support they produce, as well as extra MIlk Thistle, Novadex from Gaspari, and Tribulus...I did 4 wks of Tren, 4 pills a day,2 morning and 2 afternoon, then next 3 wks stacked it the AH-89. Worked great, no sides at all to report, kept the gains and was pleased. The AH-89 did lean me up and cut a little, the Tren is NOT a bulk builder if that is what you are looking for. Just good hard lean muscle and decent strength gains. ACL has other products for mass. Hope this helps.


----------



## biggfly (Mar 10, 2008)

*and...*

and for the record I agree that NO ONE under 21(24-25 for that matter) should use PH or such. At that age you body is aching to grow and explode with results. Young'ens should be stoked to be that age and be able to bust their ass and eat everything in sight and still see kick ass results. At that age you have so much built up Test just waiting to do work...capitalize on your youth while you have it. Modify or enhance with help later when you REALLY do need the help. Be smart...you have the best supplement right now in you...your YOUTH!!! Use it, I would trade these PH's anyday for the mechanics and chemistry of a 21-24 yr old body and its workings. Listen to the "old" guys such as me and the others...we're not trying to sabotage you, only open your eyes to what you have going for you naturally as a young man.


----------



## big2be (Apr 14, 2008)

biggfly said:


> I just finished a cycle of Tren-Xtreme by ACL and stacked it with the same brand AH-89(its a leaner,cutting,hardening supp). Followed it with the Estro- they make and Livr-Support they produce, as well as extra MIlk Thistle, Novadex from Gaspari, and Tribulus...I did 4 wks of Tren, 4 pills a day,2 morning and 2 afternoon, then next 3 wks stacked it the AH-89. Worked great, no sides at all to report, kept the gains and was pleased. The AH-89 did lean me up and cut a little, the Tren is NOT a bulk builder if that is what you are looking for. Just good hard lean muscle and decent strength gains. ACL has other products for mass. Hope this helps.



Did you take estro xtreme, Novadex, and tribulus when you finished your 4 weeks cycle or during the cycle? When did you start your liver support supp?
thanks


----------



## biggfly (Apr 14, 2008)

big2be said:


> Did you take estro xtreme, Novadex, and tribulus when you finished your 4 weeks cycle or during the cycle? When did you start your liver support supp?
> thanks



Yep...took the estro, trib after cycle, and did a Liver Longer tab once a day while on cycle the whole time. Had Nolva on hand just in case,but never needed it.


----------



## BiggT (Apr 15, 2008)

biggfly said:


> and for the record I agree that NO ONE under 21(24-25 for that matter) should use PH or such. At that age you body is aching to grow and explode with results. Young'ens should be stoked to be that age and be able to bust their ass and eat everything in sight and still see kick ass results. At that age you have so much built up Test just waiting to do work...capitalize on your youth while you have it. Modify or enhance with help later when you REALLY do need the help. Be smart...you have the best supplement right now in you...your YOUTH!!! Use it, I would trade these PH's anyday for the mechanics and chemistry of a 21-24 yr old body and its workings. Listen to the "old" guys such as me and the others...we're not trying to sabotage you, only open your eyes to what you have going for you naturally as a young man.



24-25? thats stupid as hell. You only have to be 18, even for steroids.


----------



## biggfly (Apr 15, 2008)

You're on here to have a big cock off with everyone dickhead. Most on this site are trying to help and give advice, in a healthy manner, to others that may not have enough knowledge in this area. You are on here to argue and tell everyone that AAS at 18 is safe and alright...cause you are soo fucking well schooled compared to all the PHD's and MBA's out there that actually have done the factual research. Do what you want, no one is saying YOU shouldn't. But when someone asks if it is wise or smart to start at 18, the answer will be a resounding NO throughout on here. Quit being a little fuck and have some productive input on here instead of being a punk ass.






BiggT said:


> 24-25? thats stupid as hell. You only have to be 18, even for steroids.


----------



## BiggT (Apr 15, 2008)

lol. im not on here to be a dick, people were dicks to me and it pised me off. i know more than you about steroids so shut your mouth. 

when i say steroids are ok at 18, im talking about someone who just wants to take steroids for the hell of it, to get big and srong and what not.

i would recommend at least 20 for someone who is trying to turn pro. like myself. starting steroids at 24 or 25? dude some guys are pro by then and you think they are all natural? lol

whatever


----------



## biggfly (Apr 15, 2008)

You know more?? You're a little punk ass douche bag...


----------



## ZECH (Apr 15, 2008)

BiggT said:


> when i say steroids are ok at 18, im talking about someone who just wants to take steroids for the hell of it, to get big and srong and what not.
> 
> i would recommend at least 20 for someone who is trying to turn pro. like myself. starting steroids at 24 or 25? dude some guys are pro by then and you think they are all natural? lol
> 
> whatever


Why do say that??
In the younger athlete using AAS, the risk of premature epiphyseal plate closure does exist. This will result in stunting one's longitudinal bone growth. In addition, AAS also have been associated with an increased risk of tendon tears........

decreased HDL, increased cholesterol, increased triglycerides, elevated blood pressure, and increased risk of thrombosis. The magnitude of the effect may differ depending upon the AAS used..........

acne, male-pattern baldness, gynecomastia, decreased sperm count, testicular atrophy, impotence, and transient infertility. In addition, increases in the risk of liver tumors and liver damage are often discussed as a consequence of AAS use..........

Shall I continue?


----------



## BiggT (Apr 15, 2008)

and you say im the one starting stuff? you think you are cool cuz you call me stupid names? im so above you its rediculous.

what are your stats?

age
height
weight

???


----------



## biggfly (Apr 16, 2008)

You have had attitude since your first post on roids...chill the fuck out and quit saying how stupid everyone is for saying kids should wait until their early 20's...thats the only point anyone has made. Use them all you want, some of these kids have no business doing them, and it is obvious by their posts, they have no f'ing clue what they are getting into...if you do...cool. More to you for researching, but when a 19/20 yr old gets on here with no idea what it is all about, most will say stay the fuck away. Not a bad thing if you really take a look at it objectively, to steer naive kids away form AAS. Me...no AAS...I am:
6'0
208...11-12%BF
36 yrs old
bench:415
squat 435.
No AAS, and I just workout to be healthy, I am very competitive, lifted since 14 yrs old, through college football, and do it now for no other reason than myself. No competing, no contests, just to feel good. People are here trying to steer dumbasses from roids, not pass judgement, but save a life or health risks for some naive person. Later...good luck..chill bro..no one is attacking you personally, but you take offense when someone says a kid should wait until early 20's to start. You always go off on here when that comment is made. Big deal, if it doesn't apply to YOU, then let guys on here give sound, healthy advice to others with no idea. Peace...


----------



## big2be (Apr 16, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Yep...took the estro, trib after cycle, and did a Liver Longer tab once a day while on cycle the whole time. Had Nolva on hand just in case,but never needed it.



the guy at muscle max recommended that i use this cycle:
Tren xtreme & tt-40 30 days
Third week on cycle start using Estro xtreme
Fourth week start using Max anabol and Tribulus max

What do you think about this cycle biggfly? I thought it would be too much for my liver if i use tt-40 and tren at the same time... your help is appreciated


----------



## biggfly (Apr 16, 2008)

Ya...I would sub the TT-40 for the AH-89...it would be a better stacker and less strain on the liver. The AH-89 will serve as nice recomp for your stack, not really adding any bulk or mass...I would do that.


----------



## BiggT (Apr 17, 2008)

36.....why are you even on here?


----------



## BiggT (Apr 17, 2008)

I did

stanzobol
mass
liver protector
test booster

i gained 25 lbs in 2 months.

its a lot cheaper than the stack the max muslce guy recommended and worked great.

and btw, max muscle isnt a good place for prohormone purchases. try to find a Nutrition Zone.


----------



## biggfly (Apr 17, 2008)

BiggT said:


> 36.....why are you even on here?



What?? Get the fuck off here you little fuck.


----------



## biggfly (Apr 17, 2008)

BiggT said:


> 36.....why are you even on here?



You knock my age 36?? Well then a shit load of these moderators and even the ADMIN who owns this site,is older than that and you just keep pushing it. 20 huh?? Lifting heavy weights already making you feel like a tough guy. Typical. So typical.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 17, 2008)

BiggT said:


> 36.....why are you even on here?



For the same reasons you are. What kind of question was that? I think you need to check that attitude of yours.


----------



## BiggT (Apr 17, 2008)

hahaha im typical? you are just a typical old asshole who thinks kids dont know shit and are punks. im only hostile to people who are that way towards me. dont get butt hurt because you have no genetic potential. 

go ahead and keep calling me names cuz im a kid if it makes you feel better.


----------



## edubz (Apr 17, 2008)

as someone who is 30 years old, Ican say young people should NOT be taking drugs to get big.

When you get older, and yoiur body slows down, its harder to get gains and such. Thats when these drugs and sups come in, to help.

Im glad I never did any steroids I see some guys who did roids when they where in high school, and yeah they were big in high school, but they ALL look like crap now.

with that said, can someone tell me what PH is, and where to by this stuff?


----------



## ZECH (Apr 17, 2008)

BiggT said:


> hahaha im typical? you are just a typical old asshole who thinks kids dont know shit and are punks. im only hostile to people who are that way towards me. dont get butt hurt because you have no genetic potential.
> 
> go ahead and keep calling me names cuz im a kid if it makes you feel better.



No one has been hostile toward you. They were just trying to give you their honest opinion. If you don't like their opinions, then fine, but don't lash out like you have. You do behave like a child where, when they don't get what they want, they throw a fit. And it is obvious, that you need more education on steriod usage, and that is not a bad thing. Just use this as an opportunity to learn and not let your ego get in the way.


----------

